# How To Make Fruit Soap



## soapway (Jan 15, 2012)

In this video you can see how to make fruit soap

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XD1n1swWLC4&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XD1n1swW ... re=related[/ame]


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks for sharing that video!    That was so awesome- what amazing talent!   I think I might try my hand at making a fruit or two just for fun with my next pile of soap scraps. 

IrishLass


----------



## soapway (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks. Please Share when you done  :wink:


----------



## busybee (Feb 27, 2012)

I have tried to view but it is marked as private so can't access.  Is there something else I should be doing?


----------



## carebear (Feb 27, 2012)

hmm = that's new.  bummer.


----------



## busybee (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh well I suppose that's the way it goes some times.


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 27, 2012)

Ditto on the 'Bummer'! The 'private' thing must be a very recent development since it was still downloadable a few weeks ago.

It was an awesome video from another country (I can't recall which one exactly right now.....Turkey, maybe?). Anyway, the video is actually a news clip from a (Turkish?) TV station, and it shows a group of mainly women (and a few men) who basically take soap flakes, moisten them, and shape them into very realistic fruit shapes completely by hand (no molds that I can recall seeing), and then they complete the effect with color and scent. When done, the soaps look amazingly like real, actual fruit (grapes, apples, oranges, pineapples, mangos, etc., etc., etc.. you name it. It was _so_ cool. The video took you through the whole process from beginning to end. 

Maybe there's a way to find the actual news clip out in cyberland.

IrishLass


----------



## busybee (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi Irishlass that sounds a bit like the flower soap that my work colleague brought back from a trip to Vietnam.  From what he could gather the soap in this case was carved out from a bar of soap.  It was so realistic and multi coloured too, really really clever.


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 27, 2012)

There are so many talented soap artists out there, that's for sure. That flower sounds lovely.

So far, I've been able to find this site (from Turkey):

http://www.theartofsoap.us/history.html

The history behind fruit soap, or Palace soap (from the above web page) is the same as what that now private video was talking about.


If you click on the following site and then click on 'Production' and then click on 'How It's Made', you'll get a tiny, brief glimpse into how they are made. The video showed _a lot _more, though, and went into a lot more detail: 


http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=fru ... ORM=IDFRIR


IrishLass


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh! I found it!!!! Here is a new link:

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=fru ... FORM=LKVR2

Unfortunately, the narration is overdubbed with some annoying techno music and you can't hear what the reporter is saying, *but* you can see what's going on. Cool beans!


----------



## dubnica (Feb 27, 2012)

That is amazing. So cute.


----------



## busybee (Feb 29, 2012)

Really amazing and thank you for finding the link.  There are so many really clever people out there, I am envious of their creativity.


----------

